# June's ride for food



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

OK, June's ride for food. Saturday 4th June
Plan is leaving *HPC* at 8.30am (PROMPT




). 

Following the Olympic road race route out of London To Walton (taking in Putney, Richmond Park, Bushy Park and Hampton Court riverside). We will then head for Thorpe then turning north to Englefield Green and Runnymead to visit the magnificent Air Force War Memorial. (It's well worth a visit if you haven't been). We will then meet up with Norm who will lead us into, around and through Windsor and other delights, then on to Dorney for lunch (Dorney is where the Olympic Rowing will take place.

Looking at this being an easy paced ride rather then fast. Be nice to take it easy for a change. It will still be about 100 miles or there abouts if one cycles back to HPC. And of course there are plenty of train opt outs if you don't want to cycle back.

For gps users
*here* is the tcx of the outbound route to Runnymead from HPC
*Here* is the tcx of the return route from Windsor to HPC

Ianrauk
HaloJ

Martint235 (mebe)
rb58
gbs
Mista Preston (mebe)
iZap
Davy Walnuts
Norm (at Runnymead)
Lilolee (at Runnymead)
Hotmetal (at Runnymead)Redjedi (Richmond)
Sittingduck (Richmond) (Mebe)
User (Richmond)


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 May 2011)

Arrrrgghhhhh, its on the day of my birth...... 

But.... in my neck of the woods....

But I have a lunch(day long) bbq then partying to attend... And am dog sitting on the 3rd (which does mean no hangover in the morning however)....

Hmmmmmmm.....

I think I will join for part, then work out where am stopping to start drinking... Kerrrchhingg!


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2011)

Out for this one, will be doing the last 60 or so to JOG. Sounds like another route well worth a re-run, though!


----------



## HaloJ (9 May 2011)

Count me in, please.


----------



## Martok (9 May 2011)

Would have liked to come along, not been on a ride for ages, but I have my daughter staying over half term.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Out for this one, will be doing the last 60 or so to JOG. Sounds like another route well worth a re-run, though!



Watch out Scotland, the Stuarts are rising! "Big black box seen in hot pursuit of a bike over windswept moorland..."


----------



## Becs (9 May 2011)

FFS I'm on holiday! I'm going to have to wait for July now :-(


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Out for this one, will be doing the last 60 or so to JOG. Sounds like another route well worth a re-run, though!






OK, I have now changed the time back to 8.30am


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

Becs said:


> FFS I'm on holiday! I'm going to have to wait for July now :-(



Sorry? Do we know you?


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

I'm a possible. It all depends how my birthweek pans out. I'll either be fitter than a fit butcher's very fit dog having spent the week cycling or I will be in the latter stages of terminal liver failure......


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> It all depends how my birthweek pans out.



Wow - I only get a day!


----------



## Becs (9 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry? Do we know you?



I'm not sure any more, I'm feeling very left out! (whistling smiley thing wot doesn't work on my phone)


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Wow - I only get a day!



You're obviously doing something wrong. For major years, I get a birthmonth. I can even remember some of my 40th although my 30th has always been a blur.


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Watch out Scotland, the Stuarts are rising! "Big black box seen in hot pursuit of a bike over windswept moorland..."



Who are you calling a box?


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> OK, I have now changed the time back to 8.30am


Are you sure that will be late enough for certain people?


----------



## iZaP (9 May 2011)

I'd love to ride this one as well, but just to be on the safe side, ill consult with my calendar at home when I get back


----------



## rb58 (9 May 2011)

Yes please Ian.


----------



## Norm (9 May 2011)

Blimey, this thread took some finding. 

Me.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

If you are in charge of the Windsor section Norm, I politely suggest you get folk to the top of the hill at Cookham Dene toute de suite, and seated outside at The Jolly Farmer for lunch! (It is customary to provide gifts for a raffle at this juncture, while dinners are crafted.  rides passim)


----------



## Norm (9 May 2011)

Indeed, but that's the Autumn ride for food, 'teef. 

I think we'll be a tad late to get the the Jolly Farmer as they will be following the Olympic road race route out of town, rather than coming straight out, so we won't get to Windsor until approaching 1 o'clock.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

It will be a smooth moving peloton I suspect. Food is on the menu. Otherwise, drag 'em to the Coy Carp and make it an uphill after a big lunch, lots of beer and custard with pie.


----------



## lilolee (14 May 2011)

I'd like to put my name down for this one. Like Norm, I live out near Windsor, so will probably be at Runnymede with Norm.

Cheers - Lee


----------



## gbs (22 May 2011)

Pl pencil me in for this.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2011)

gbs said:


> Pl pencil me in for this.



Of course


----------



## Mista Preston (22 May 2011)

possibility I maybe on for this ride


----------



## iZaP (22 May 2011)

This is straight after one of my essay deadlines...

So I'll be mentally tired, but hopefully my legs will pedal


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> This is straight after one of my essay deadlines...
> 
> So I'll be mentally tired, but hopefully my legs will pedal





I will put you down as a yes then young man..


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> possibility I maybe on for this ride





Nice one Clive, Hope you can make it. It's not going to be a leg/lung breaker..


----------



## Norm (22 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It's not going to be a leg/lung breaker..


Certainly not once I've met up with you.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2011)

OKey Dokey.. this ride is next Saturday.

For GPS users.
*Here* is a link to the tcx for HPC to Runnymead
*Here* is a link to the tcx for Windsor back to HPC

The routes are as flat as the proverbial pancake.. so should be a nice and easy pootle.
But not looking at busting a gut.

Weather on MetCheck is looking good. Showing Fair with zero precipitation.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

Pity you can't fit in a circuit around WGP Ian - the long flat by Smiths Lawn would enable all the snakes to race in perfect harmony! And that bit around the back of Royal Holloway always used to attract the 'I'm in a car, get out of my way' fraternity, (as in it is a bit tight in places) as I wheezed and panted my way around (and up!) 
Or maybe Norm has plans for a team sprint along Eton Common - Davy at 35mph is a sight to behold!


----------



## gbs (30 May 2011)

IAN I will PM you re route. BRS


----------



## Norm (30 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Pity you can't fit in a circuit around WGP Ian - the long flat by Smiths Lawn would enable all the snakes to race in perfect harmony! And that bit around the back of Royal Holloway always used to attract the 'I'm in a car, get out of my way' fraternity, (as in it is a bit tight in places) as I wheezed and panted my way around (and up!)
> Or maybe Norm has plans for a team sprint along Eton Common - Davy at 35mph is a sight to behold!


The gap in Ian's maps between Runnymede and Windsor allows us a lap or two around WGP, hopefully taking in the Copper Horse as well as Smith's Lawn, then down to Dorney and a lap or three of the lake for the aforementioned snakes.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

Norm said:


> The gap in Ian's maps between Runnymede and Windsor allows us a lap or two around WGP, hopefully taking in the Copper Horse as well as Smith's Lawn, then down to Dorney and a lap or three of the lake for the aforementioned snakes.



Good stuff - hope there is a massive headwind!  The gunnera manicata will be bursting forth around the park but not quite in full foliage - and too late for the Azaleas?


----------



## gbs (30 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Good stuff - hope there is a massive headwind!  The gunnera manicata will be bursting forth around the park but not quite in full foliage - and too late for the Azaleas?



I think there is a chance of PBs for London to Windsor - Metcheck is forecasting 64kph Easterly wind. That will finish off the azeleas.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

gbs said:


> I think there is a chance of PBs for London to Windsor - Metcheck is forecasting 64kph Easterly wind. That will finish off the azeleas.



They'll be 'scent packing' by that wind... augurs well for a stinker on the way across Eton Common from Dorney then!


----------



## Norm (30 May 2011)

I'll take the Tricross and hide under the trees by following the river.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

Norm said:


> I'll take the Tricross and hide under the trees by following the river.



Don't think so. You'll be 'leading out' that section then Norm, pace setting at about 20 - 22mph, ready for Davywalnuts, CycleChat's Edvard Boasson Haagen-Dazs to come screaming through... and stop for the toilet. Again.


----------



## hotmetal (30 May 2011)

All being well I may well accompany the Normster from Runnymede or thereabouts. Not had a chance to get out on the bike for a little while, so a 'sedate cruise' to the Palmers Arms could be just the motivation I need.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2011)

hotmetal said:


> All being well I may well accompany the Normster from Runnymede or thereabouts. Not had a chance to get out on the bike for a little while, so a 'sedate cruise' to the Palmers Arms could be just the motivation I need.



always nice to welcome a fellow Metallurgist along to the ride.


----------



## gbs (30 May 2011)

If Palmers Arms is the lunch stop I may consider foregoing 11's.


----------



## lilolee (30 May 2011)

Looks good. 


If I'm up early enough I may try for HPC or Richmond Bridge at 9:15. I've met gbs before so will recognise him.
Or if I'm really lazy I'll just cycle up to the memorial for around 10:30 - 11:00 I'm guessing if you are taking it easy.

I'll pm Norm and Ian my mobile.


----------



## hotmetal (30 May 2011)

gbs said:


> If Palmers Arms is the lunch stop I may consider foregoing 11's.



Well, that'll be up to Uncle Norm, but it is in Dorney jolly near the rowing lake, and although I can't see mention of it here, I'm sure I heard Norm mention it.

Ian, cheers, but I can't claim to be a metallurgist. The nick came from me trying to choose something that my design clients would assume had to do with typography (hot lead) or web design (*H*o*TM*eta*L*), and my biker buddies would assume had to do with engines being thrashed. It kind of backfired, cos Norm has started abbreviating it to "Hotty". My Missus wanted to know why I was getting texts from someone calling me hotty…


----------



## Norm (30 May 2011)

hotmetal said:


> My Missus wanted to know why I was getting texts from someone calling me hotty…


And whilst you were in bed on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 May 2011)

Palmers Arms lunch stop would work great for me. Good stumbling distance back to Staines..


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2011)

Oi Bint! You meeting us there or at HPC?


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Oi Bint! You meeting us there or at HPC?



Ha, you old dodgy ankled bint! Hpc I reckon.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ha, you old dodgy ankled bint! Hpc I reckon.



good stuff big boy!


----------



## redjedi (1 Jun 2011)

Don't know why I haven't posted yet, but I should be there. 

I may be lazy though and meet you in Richmond depending on what time I get out of bed.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Righto CoG..

Luke.. may the force be with you to get out of beddy byes.... and see you in Richmond.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1390261"]
Love to. Forecast is good. Unfortunates I'm meeting an old friend for beers and BBQ at a riverside pub in Wandsworth Saturday. So many good things to do but so little time...
[/quote]

User, my dear buddy, like you, am at a bbq party in the afternoon, hence only going as far a the half way stop, (the pub in Dorney hopefully) and then cycling back, but I intend to start as I go on, so come come and do the same as me, as it is, after all, my bday that day and that means one thing to me, lotsa BOOOOZEEE!!!


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2011)

being flat this one is right up my alley and good prep for DD

but I absolutely have to finish the downstairs shower after a slightly time consuming end to the football season


----------



## rb58 (1 Jun 2011)

As things stand I think I have to declare myself as doubtful for this. Foot/ankle is definitely on the mend, but I managed to pull a muscle in my back digging the garden on Monday. It's beginning to ease, but with just two days to go, I think I might be asking for trouble coming out on Saturday. However, I'm not a definite 'no' just yet, but an 'unlikely'. I'll confirm for sure Friday evening.


Cheers
Ross


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Jun 2011)

still no idea if I am going to make this yet. What time do we need to meet, 07.15 at the DT ? and what time do you reckon we will make it back home?


----------



## User10571 (1 Jun 2011)

It would be silly of me, wouldn't it?

To do Rogerzilla's Oxford to London overnighter (which I'm signed up and have train tickets for), and then try to intercept you lot somewhere in west Londres.



Very silly.

Isn't it?

Anyone?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> still no idea if I am going to make this yet. What time do we need to meet, 07.15 at the DT ? and what time do you reckon we will make it back home?



Yup, 7.15 at the DT.
Hometime. Not really sure Clive. But not late.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> It would be silly of me, wouldn't it?
> 
> To do Rogerzilla's Oxford to London overnighter (which I'm signed up and have train tickets for), and then try to intercept you lot somewhere in west Londres.
> 
> ...



Only if your cycling to Oxford first... But even then, that sounds like fun!


----------



## Norm (1 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> ... and what time do you reckon we will make it back home?


 That's very flexible, Mista P. 

After lunch, we'll be close to Slough station (20 mins to Paddington) and Windsor Riverside (75 mins to Waterloo) for anyone who wants to grab a train back to town in a hurry. 

For those with more time, we can do a quick tourist lap of Windsor then either head back into the park for more carless capers before setting off back to town.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> It would be silly of me, wouldn't it?
> 
> To do Rogerzilla's Oxford to London overnighter (which I'm signed up and have train tickets for), and then try to intercept you lot somewhere in west Londres.
> 
> ...



Hey User10571 - you can always give me a call - at Eastcote. Time for a few bucks fizz, mushroom omelettes toast honey whatever, before a ride toward the airport and beyond. I sort of know the way. Bring who you like - Budgens is downstairs!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jun 2011)

Nice to have you along User. As already posted, there are a a good few train stations along the route if you need to get back quick


----------



## gbs (2 Jun 2011)

I understand that a few peeps are joining in RP. That suits me and I suggest that in order to simplify Ian's shepherding role we gather at the small white house LHS at the Richmond Gate. This will avoid the London Dynamo chaingangs.

Ian: if you are OK with this give us yr ETA.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2011)

Sounds good to me Geoff.
I think we should be there no later then 10am.
Obviously depends what time we get away from HPC, and as we know it's never on time..


----------



## rb58 (2 Jun 2011)

My back feels much better today, so I'm quietly confident of being there on Saturday, although I haven't broached the subject with Mrs rb58 who thinks I should be in traction...... but then she's always thought that


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2011)

rb58 said:


> My back feels much better today, so I'm quietly confident of being there on Saturday, although I haven't broached the subject with Mrs rb58 who thinks I should be in traction...... but then she's always thought that



traction engine - that's you, Ross. There's something to be said for being a spineless jellyfish in this world, although it would play havoc with clipping in! Continued get wells...


----------



## iZaP (3 Jun 2011)

woop woop, looking forward to this, specially the food bit...

I hope the pub will be as good as the one the in Cambridge. You know what I'm about Ian


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

iZap, I have been informed that the pub is indeed a cracker..

Where will you be meeting us? Bromley or HPC?


----------



## iZaP (3 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> iZap, I have been informed that the pub is indeed a cracker..
> 
> Where will you be meeting us? Bromley or HPC?



I'll be at DT 

By the way...it's iZaP with a capital P at the end


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

tsk tsk naughty Ian.. sorry *iZaP.*
I will pm you my mobile number.
DT at 7.15am


----------



## HaloJ (3 Jun 2011)

Looking forward to it and the weather looks fantastic!  See you at HPC at 8:15.

Abs


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Jun 2011)

I cant see what time our pub/lunch stop eta is....??


----------



## Norm (3 Jun 2011)

It's a secret.  Should be around 1pm but, obviously, that depends on what time you guys make it out from taaahn.


----------



## rb58 (3 Jun 2011)

Sorry guys. I'm out. My back is still not right so I don't think it's wise to do this. Gutted.
Ross


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ross...


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jun 2011)

So - just to confirm... the main group will be pootling through Richmond Gate about 09:45 - 10:00, right?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

Sounds about right Ant


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jun 2011)

Coolio, I shall be there.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Jun 2011)

Ian - I am aiming to be with you at the DT for 0715. Need to get the miles in but dont want to be as late as last week


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

righto Clive.. you got my text right? There are plenty of train opt outs..
What time did you get back last week?

Oh yes good people... don't forget your sun lotion.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> righto Clive.. you got my text right? There are plenty of train opt outs..
> What time did you get back last week?
> 
> Oh yes good people... don't forget your sun lotion.



User10571 and I were cycling up Bromley High Street at the wrong side of 9pm



. Wifey was not impressed. Yep 6pm is my latest.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> User10571 and I were cycling up Bromley High Street at the wrong side of 9pm
> 
> 
> 
> . *Wifey was not impressed*. Yep 6pm is my latest.



Should I expect to see you with a shiner tomorrow then?





I have said to Mrs Ian that I will be home by 6.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2011)

6? what are you lot going to do - spend four hours in the pub? 
I have just got in and will peruse the map. I may coincide, but it is always polite to be at the start of any organised ride. If I'm not there exactly at kick off - away you go.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 6? what are you lot going to do - spend four hours in the pub?
> I have just got in and will peruse the map. I may coincide, but it is always polite to be at the start of any organised ride. If I'm not there exactly at kick off - away you go.



'teef... one of us is bound to be late at HPC.. it's the way it is mate


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2011)

I'll be at Richmond gate at 9.30.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll be at Richmond gate at 9.30.



You dragging the lovely Liza out too or she still off the bike?


----------



## gbs (3 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll be at Richmond gate at 9.30.



me too!


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> You dragging the lovely Liza out too or she still off the bike?



She wants to come but she wants to go shopping in Camden more and apparently it can't wait until Sunday


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Jun 2011)

redjedi said:


> I'll be at Richmond gate at 9.30.



+1 for me too now at richmond gate. Am still pottering about at home and some nasty mozzie has bitten the perfect specimen that is my right calf.. Its swollen and given me grief but the piriton knocks me right out and so getting up in 6hrs time aint happening my friends! 

See you all in 9hrs.


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Jun 2011)

morning


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2011)

morning Clive... nice and warm outside already


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

Still warm, Dorney's nice, Eton too, and Maidenhead, and Windsor...  Bit of a headwind crossing the Wick though...
I had a text from des saying that he had bumped into you lot in Windsor - I read it as I stopped at Palmer Arms for the first time, about 13:15 or so...
There were lots of shiny balloons in the garden that said '21' - or was it 2.1 - BabyDavy's Happy Birthday.
Some 'boating' going on at Dorney - people getting their rows in a duck, and the weather was overcast veering on sunny. A lovely part of the Greater London. I went back into Eton eventually, in search of some cricket, but ended up watching an inter-club athletics match at Thames Valley AC in Eton/Datchet. Got the cricket nearer home...

I have photos!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2011)

Any photos of Yenrod?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

to Dorney/Eton 





riding was done at a fair sprint...






Happy Birthday BabyDavy.


----------



## lilolee (4 Jun 2011)

Great meeting up with you guys. 
When I heard a few of you had ridden out from Bromley way, well much respect




Hope you all make it back safely and look forward to meeting you all again.


----------



## Norm (4 Jun 2011)

lilolee said:


> Great meeting up with you guys.
> When I heard a few of you had ridden out from Bromley way, well much respect
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to all of that. But the chaps from Bromley were Ianrauk and Mista P, and I could never admit to respecting them. 

I'm wondering whether the first new thread about it is going to be "Norm tried to get us to RLJ", "Norm rides without a helmet" or "Norm forced us to ride on a cycle path". 

They are all there to be had. 

I hope that all got home safe, it was great to meet Abs, Luke and Davy again, and to meet all the others for the first time. And I hope Geoff's elbow has stopped bleeding by now.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

So. Did you lot make the pub? There was obviously a crash which could have waylaid things - didn't want to ring and disturb things. texted DavyW as he's disturbed enough already...


----------



## Norm (4 Jun 2011)

Yes, we were probably there just shortly after you, 'teef. I think it was about 13:30 when we arrived.

Davy had to cut out from the RAF Memorial at around 11:30, he had about a million things to do for his burpday do.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

I went in all three directions and returned. Back across the Wick, left to the Lake and straight on... check the data on the photo!
http://tinypic.com/m/eqq93n/4 You were obviously trying to avoid buying me a pint, Norm! (Understandable, and common...)


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Jun 2011)

made it back at 7ish. Great ride and great to meet you all. I branched off with Luke at Twickenham on the return leg and got some assistance from South West Trains who got me to Vauxhall where I rode back from to get a close to my ton as I could. Such a hot day with our friend the head wind as well along with not drinking nearly enough took its toll on my legs. Feeling totally frazzled 

More later


----------



## lilolee (4 Jun 2011)

I only did half that and feel the same. Same reason didn't drink enough.

Good for you and Luke on the 100.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> made it back at 7ish. Great ride and great to meet you all. I branched off with Luke at Twickenham on the return leg and got some assistance from South West Trains who got me to Vauxhall where I rode back from to get a close to my ton as I could. Such a hot day with our friend the head wind as well along with not drinking nearly enough took its toll on my legs. Feeling totally frazzled
> 
> More later



Wimp.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2011)

We got the the pub at about 1.15 'teef.
Left at 3 for a loop of Dorney.

Jeez the ride back to London was tough. Very tough.. the wind..the bloody wind.
Oh yes and some arshole chav spraying us all with water from his little shitbox hatchback.

A great ride though. Very hot at times. 
Runnymead War Memorial impressed those that had not visited/seen it before. A very sombre place.

Very nice to meet Norm, LiloLee and Hotmetal today. Thanks Norm for taking us through Windsor Great Park, the pub and Dorney. For allowing us to cycle on the pavement and to watch you cycle with a helmet dangling down by your side.

And nice to bump into Des in Windsor Great park.

Got my x100 miles in by the time me and Abs got back to HPC. We had a coffee then went our separate ways. I got to London Bridge and thought bugger it i'm bushed. Let's see if there is a train to Orpington.. there was in 5 minutes.. so jumped on that. So 106 miles for the day and keeps me up to date with my Century a month challenge.

Thank everyone for coming along always a pleasure cycling with you guys, old friends and new.
See you next month.. Maldon here we come.

Just uploading some pics.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2011)

Did anyone take a photo of June? 



Did she enjoy the ride?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

Des texted me to say that he'd bumped into you - his text was at 13:00 - my alternative was a ride to Christmas Common and onwards, with him!
Did you see the silver balloons and all that jazz in the pub? Please tell me I'm not dreaming!
At least I didn't end up in Staines.
Yet.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

Speicher said:


> Did anyone take a photo of June?
> 
> 
> 
> Did she enjoy the ride?



I saw my sister Julie when I got back.


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Jun 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Des texted me to say that he'd bumped into you - his text was at 13:00 - my alternative was a ride to Christmas Common and onwards, with him!
> Did you see the silver balloons and all that jazz in the pub? Please tell me I'm not dreaming!
> At least I didn't end up in Staines.
> Yet.



no ballons Mart it was very quiet. You were dreaming. We we the only customers bar a couple having s snooze


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> no ballons Mart it was very quiet. You were dreaming. We we the only customers bar a couple having s snooze



Clive! And I so wanted to see you. Would you have been in winter gear, just in case?

Seriously, it's only a ride, Clive. Well done, particularly if you got back in time for housepoint purposes.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2011)

Maybe June did not want her photo taken?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2011)

The Motley Crew in Windsor Great Park







From the left SAH!
Hotmetal, Mista Preston, RedJedi, Myself, Lilolee, Norm, iZaP, HaloJ, Sittingduck.

The Guard Swans of Windsor Great Park. The sign says 'Please use side gate if Swans are blocking the gate'






None shall pass!!






The War Memorial at Runnymead

























Cycling on the non cycling road in Windsor Great Park





More photo's *HERE* please help yourself


----------



## Norm (4 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Cycling on the non cycling road in Windsor Great Park


Mrs Norm: Is that you cycling down the Long Walk?
Norm: No, dear, that's not allowed.
Mrs Norm: Is that your helmet hanging off your rucksack?
Norm: No, dear, that would be silly.
etc

I must remember to check over my shoulder before opening threads with ride photos.


----------



## iZaP (4 Jun 2011)

Nice ride, nice food, nice beer.

Thanks everyone!

Got back to Croydon just after 6!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jun 2011)

Lovely photos of the Memorial Ian - nice light.


----------



## des.o (5 Jun 2011)

Small world out there it seems - good to bump into you yesterday on a fine day for riding. Sounds like the rest of your spin went well. Ours was a bit more ad hoc (ie didn't know where we were going). The original plan was Oxford, but we ended up red kite spotting on a loop out to Christmas Common via Henley then back to Marlow on one of the most scenic roads I've ever ridden. Eventually rode the canal back from Slough to Brentford - nice adrenaline buzz trying to keep some pace up and avoid an unexpected dip. Agreed on the headwind.


----------



## HaloJ (5 Jun 2011)

Great ride yesterday, thanks Ian and Norm! The weather was wonderful and even with suncreme added to my horrendous cyclist tan lines.

I did a lap of Regent's Park after leaving Ian just to ensure I got my 100. Total distance was just shy of 103 miles but unfortunately my Garmin has corrupted the file so no data until I've fixed it.

Abs

Data rebuilt and uploaded : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/90328796


----------



## lilolee (5 Jun 2011)

des.o said:


> ..... back to Marlow on one of the most scenic roads I've ever ridden.



That'll be via Medmenham, unless you went up via Harleyford. Either way it's a great area for riding.

Abs, you'll have to lose the socks next time.

and +1 on the photos, nice one Ian.


----------



## lilolee (6 Jun 2011)

Oh, and Ian mention spizenergi and I was racking my brain for there hit.
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzFZeA4nDus[/media]


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2011)

LOL..
I got may weird named bands mixed up.
The band who did do "Hey Goth Eff Off" was Chaotic Dischord...


----------



## des.o (6 Jun 2011)

lilolee said:


> That'll be via Medmenham, unless you went up via Harleyford. Either way it's a great area for riding.



A little bit further North I think - via Northend, Turville & Fingest. As you say a great area for riding - wish I knew it better.


----------



## hotmetal (6 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> Mrs Norm: Is that you cycling down the Long Walk?
> Norm: No, dear, that's not allowed.
> Mrs Norm: Is that your helmet hanging off your rucksack?
> Norm: No, dear, that would be silly.
> ...



LOL! 

Great to put some faces to names, a lovely little ride (only ~25-30 miles for me cos I'm a local lad…) nice to catch a bit of 'not-quite-olympic' rowing action at Dorney, generally top marks all round.


----------

